# This is why You don't give an Arab a lot of ALFALFA



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

She started doing this as soon as the halter came off. FYI i dont even have a lunge line on me, so im not making her go lol.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

****, I can just see her brain workin' away. WAIT LETS GO THIS WAY, OKAY HEY I SEE YOU HOW YA DOIN? GOTTA MOVE THESE LEGS


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Mine did that without alfalfa....two days in due to bad weather was enough.......I could always tell on the way out if a burst like that was coming...they would behave in hand but were SOOOOO ready to take off.....I had three in hand, 1/4 mile of open dirt road towards pasture, passing the arena, with a couple of jumpers practicing, or a horse at liberty, or anything else to work them up even more....


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL, she sure was feeling good wasn't she? Beautiful mare.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She was just feelin' GOOOOOD!

I don't think Alfalfa is to blame, until I moved to OK all I ever fed was alfalfa.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I love how she runs to you at the end and goes "Okay Mum Im done now"


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I had upped her Alfalfa. Yeah NEVER doing that again. She gets so hyped up she had NO idea what to do with herself, and she starts doing things (like rearing and spooking and trying to drag people) she normally would never do. Hard to believe shes 18 in the vid XD


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd bo't an arab in poor shape, his hooves had broken into long shards so he preferred moving backwards. These had to be trimmer before trailering and was done again in 30 days. About six weeks into his rehab of decent hay and 2 dewormings and started on oats, I'd never seen him canter and was getting concerned as he'd put on nice weight. The pasture buddy took a notion run run down a small hill, jump a log and that started a case of sillies. The arab started down the hill at a big trot, popped over the log and took off at the gallop. He ran and ran, bucking and running faster, stopping momentarily to blow, then going again. The show lasted about 15 min. What a joy to watch.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

aww she was feeling good! She looks like and reminds me of my arabxsaddlebred.:lol:


----------



## xXRubyXx (Jun 23, 2013)

Omg gorgeous horse!! Ruby does that when she's fresh lol. Like when she stayed in her stall all weekend due to horribly wet weather, The arena was more like a lake!! :L


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol she stopped doing that after I cut out most of her alfalfa. She is half dead when we ride. Then we start heading home... Yeah then its that but with ME on her -_-'
LOL


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

Aren't Arabs just wonderful? I've got an Arab mare who's not in great running shape just now because 1: she's 8 months in foal, and 2: she's lame with a slow-developing hoof abcess. But the other day she frightened herself with a puddle when she was coming in from the field, and she just floated until she remembered she's not in floating form and came back down to earth. Absolutely gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow, not only is she a comedian, she is DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!!!!! *JEALOUS!!!!!*


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

well! it looks like she's enjoying the nice weather :lol: she looked a bit anxious to be out there, but it looks like she had a good run and knew mom was there with her.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like her vocals, you should get her on American Idol!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! She will only do that when she is showing off now (like when new people come to the barn or there is a camera) she is such a ham XD.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

What.a.STUNNER. I am in love with your horse.


----------

